# Arbutus Fork - "Fúl"



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

Just finished up my first slingshot in 2017! This slingshot is made out of arbutus that I got from a trade with Genoa. The motif on it is a mask found on a rune stone in Denmark (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_Runic_Inscription_66).

Finished it up with P1200 sandpaper, boiled linseed oil mixed with turpentine and some beeswax.



































































And some in progress shots...






















































Hope you all like it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Stone cold beautiful  Way to go


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As much as I love the actual frame...being 1/2 Danish and having your artwork on it, makes it that much cooler.

Fantastic work.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You nailed it. One beautiful and stout looking shooter. Very nice!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

well thought out,,, works perfectly!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the wood burning .


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Neat wrapping! i´d never have the patience to put the layers so straight one above the other:


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Glad you all like it! ...and the wrapping


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

ggustafsson, I have said it before, you have created a style and mastered it. I always enjoy seeing your new SS. -CD


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

RHTWIST said:


> ggustafsson, I have said it before, you have created a style and mastered it. I always enjoy seeing your new SS. -CD


Thanks! 

I've got 7 more on the way so stay tuned


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

ggustafsson said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > ggustafsson, I have said it before, you have created a style and mastered it. I always enjoy seeing your new SS. -CD
> ...


I will; hey I use the same carving knife. -CD


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

RHTWIST said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > RHTWIST said:
> ...


I picked up one extra for myself when I bought one for Quercusuber 

Like it a lot so I bought just the blade and plan on making a nice handle out of exotic wood when I need a break from slingshot making


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

ggustafsson said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > ggustafsson said:
> ...


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

My friend, you should put some of your SS in your gallery. -CD


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

RHTWIST said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > RHTWIST said:
> ...


He is a very good slingshot maker!  http://slingshotforum.com/user/3889-quercusuber/ 

I do my best to get friends hooked on slingshots. Everything I make is a gift to a friend, or for trade so I can get my hands on even more interesting wood types.



RHTWIST said:


> My friend, you should put some of your SS in your gallery. -CD


I've gathered all my slingshots here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/goran-gustafsson/


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

ggustafsson said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > ggustafsson said:
> ...


Thanks1 -CD


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> ggustafsson said:
> 
> 
> > RHTWIST said:
> ...


I like your page and I was not familiar with Quercusuber's work, excellent!


----------

